# Church...



## golffreak (Apr 26, 2011)

I went to Church for the first time in 5 years this past Sunday. I have not avoided going to Church, but when you are self-employed sometimes you tend to use work as an excuse. I am a Baptist and try as much as I can to witness to those around me. Anyway, I didn't realize how much I enjoyed Church and am planning on making it no less than 3 Sunday's a month. It felt good to be back.

God Bless!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 26, 2011)

golffreak said:


> I went to Church for the first time in 5 years this past Sunday. I have not avoided going to Church, but when you are self-employed sometimes you tend to use work as an excuse. I am a Baptist and try as much as I can to witness to those around me. Anyway, I didn't realize how much I enjoyed Church and am planning on making it no less than 3 Sunday's a month. It felt good to be back.
> 
> God Bless!!



Awesome.  Glad it was an encouragement to you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm glad.  I hope you can begin to give it a very high priority in your life.  You won't regret it.


----------

